# What is the best $100 tent and light kit?



## Greg O'Sherwood (Mar 11, 2009)

I can blow about $100 on a tent/light setup. Who has the best kit in this price range?

Requirements:

*5500k lights* - at least two with short stands, three would be better
*Tent* - at least 24", preferably one of the collapsible cube tents

_(A tripod is not required since I already have one, but mine is large so a table top version included in the kit would be okay, just not needed)_

*I don't want to make my own*

Thanks,
Gregory


----------



## danroggensee (Mar 11, 2009)

Check ebay they have lots that is where i got mine.

Dannie


----------



## sekach (Mar 13, 2009)

RITZ Camera has a complete boxed set for $80.  It includes a 20"x20"x20" tent, two 50w lights, a tripod for the camera and the tent folds into a carrying case.  Very nice setup up.  The tent can be considered a little small but for pens I think it will work quite nice.  I have had it about a week and it has worked so far.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 13, 2009)

Why don't you make your own?

||||--------ducking and running for cover!


----------



## Verne (Mar 13, 2009)

Gregory,
Wally world has one for about $45.
Vern


----------



## diamundgem (Mar 13, 2009)

wolf has'em for $45  really works good, but light seems a little weak


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I made up my mind and got this setup:

http://www.stillshot2.com/Shopping.idc?ProductID=9

I think I'll like it.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 14, 2009)

Harbor Freight has one on-line.  About $35.  It comes with lights, tripod, tent that folds into a carrying case, plus cloth that has one white side and one blue side. Works well


----------

